# Sample letters, stat decs and other docs



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi All,

Years ago I had to write a letter, I spent several days on it and thought it was very good. I gave it to a close friend to proof read.

He was a Country Manager for Erickson/ Sony, he asked if he could make a few changes. I agreed and the letter he returned was GOLD it cut like a samurai sword.

Often we need a letter or a stat dec from people or for ourselves but have no idea of the words to put.

So I thought it could be helpful to get a list together of samples that are applicable to assist the people we ask to write such letters or documents.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

[Sample letter - not permitted.]


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

from reilec on this forum - hope you don't mind.

We have finally put together a list of things that we will elaborate on to demonstrate our relationship is genuine as part of the Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300).

We would love any one to comment on the list and see if there's anything that we could add or remove to strengthen our case. 

Statement
WRITTEN STATEMENT FROM THE APPLICANT 
WRITTEN STATEMENT FROM THE SPONSOR
STATEMENT FROM THE APPLICANT’S COUSIN TO ATTEST OUR RELATIONSHIP
STATEMENT FROM THE SPONSOR’S PARENTS TO ATTEST OUR RELATIONSHIP
STATEMENT FROM THE SPONSOR’S FAMILY FRIEND TO ATTEST OUR RELATIONSHIP

RELATIONSHIP
TIMELINE OF OUR RELATIONSHIP
Showing all major events happened from 2006 to today (3-pager!) 
JOINT TRIPS THE APPLICATION AND SPONSOR TOOK TOGETHER
10 trips we will include, with supporting doco of train tickets, receipt dockets, letters we give each other, photos we took during trips, and SMS we sent after the trip 
JOINT PARTICIPATING IN FAMILY FUNCTIONS
8 family gathering occasions we went together in 6 months. 
JOINT PARTICIPATION IN WEDDING AND ENGAGEMENT PARTY
we went to 1 engagement, and 1 wedding ceremony together, and we have got the invitation on both of our names. 
COMMON INTERESTS BETWEEN THE APPLICANT AND THE SPONSOR
we took a course together with receipts and photos. 
SPECIAL GIFTS, CARDS AND LETTERS THE APPLICANT AND SPONSOR SENT TO EACH OTHER
pretty self-explanatory. They will include little notes, cards, letters, parcels, gifts we sent each other. 
COMMUNICATION BETWEEN THE APPLICANT AND SPONSOR AS THE RELATIONSHIP DEVELOPED
MSN log, 
Facebook chats, 
Line chats, 
SMS extracts, and 
mobile phone history. 
EVIDENCE THAT THE APPLICANT AND SPONSOR ARE GENERALLY ACCEPTED AS A COUPLE SOCIALLY
cards and invitations we received as couple. 
congratulation emails from colleagues about out intention to wed. 
Facebook photo we post of each other and friends comments 
joint management of a blogger we created 
joint management of a facebook fan page we created 
EVIDENCE THAT I INTENT TO MARRY MY FIANCÉ WITHIN 9 MONTHS OF THE VISA
original Notice of Intented Marriage form, signed, witnessed 
letter from wedding celebrant that a wedding ceremony is booked and deposit paid for. 
emails we sent to friends to invite them to our 2014 wedding in Aus 
EVIDENCE THAT ME AND MY FIANCÉ GENUINELY INTENT TO LIVE IN A SPOUSE RELATIONSHIP
chat log regarding the naming of our future child 
evidence we have our own home to live in in Aus 
beneficiary on super (though is still non-binding, and will put a binding app form through to sponsor's super fund) 
letters sponsor showed the applicant our lives in Aus 
decorative ideas we have on our home 
planning for applicant to settle to Aus 

Above is our table of content and it just feels as though there's something missing that we couldn't see. If you reckon there are some very important evidence we have missed out on, please let us know! 

Thanks heaps


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

[Sample letter - not permitted]


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm really sorry, ampk - I appreciate the work you put into posting these but we can't allow sample letters here. People take them and use them for their own applications so often with only changing a few key words here and there that immigration recognizes them and believes they are being used fraudulently (and sometimes they are!). They then Google them to see which sites are putting letters out there for people to use fraudulently - we don't want to be one of those sites! Immigration asks for statements *in your own words* for things - you have to write this type of thing yourself. It's okay to talk about what kinds of information to put into a letter, but let's not actually post sample letters here. And definitely do NOT post your own letter here, or send it to anyone via PM - again, someone will take it and send it in as their own, and then you have some serious explaining to do with immigration if they notice. Better not to risk it. Since the purpose of this thread is to post sample letters, I'm just going to close it. Thanks for understanding.

EDIT: I'll let the one from reilic stand as it's more of a table of contents than a letter. The table of contents may be useful to others.


----------

